# Zimmerpflanzen



## jolantha (25. Jan. 2019)

Hab gesucht und nichts gefunden, vielleicht möchten ja Andere auch mal ihre Zimmerpflanzen
zeigen, besonders Schöne, aber auch Kümmerlinge . 
Ich fang mal an, mit einer Sorte, die ich jedes Jahr neu kaufe, und die jedes Jahr Selbstmord
begeht .
Mein Weihnachtsstern gekauft im Dezember 2018
 
und das ist er jetzt, 4 Wochen später
 
Alle Pflegeanleitungen beachtet, aber die Dinger können mich einfach nicht leiden .


----------



## Skadi (25. Jan. 2019)

... kenn ich, mein Anfang Dezember gekaufter Weihnachtsstern hat nicht mal bis Weihnachten gehalten ... 

Dafür wachsen und blühen bei mir die Orchideen jedes Jahr aufs neue ... obwohl die nur hin und wieder ein Tauchbad bekommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Jan. 2019)

Hi,

Euphorbia pulcherrima "blühen" ja eigentlich schon wenn die Tageslängen auf 10-11h fallen. Die im Handel werden in Gewächshäusern ab September künstlich weiterhin langtagbeleuchtet und erst ab November dann auf Kurztagsbedinungen heruntergefahren um die Blütezeit hinauszuzögern. Kommen die dann plötzlich um/nach Weihnachten auf ne dunkle Fensterbank (wo es ja nur noch 6-7h hell ist) werfen sie alles ab da ihnen das wenige Tageslicht von draußen nun net mehr ausreicht weiterhin grün zu bleiben


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Jan. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Alle Pflegeanleitungen beachtet, aber die Dinger können mich einfach nicht leiden .


Nicht gießen hilft. Meine Töchter haben auf die Art schon Weinachsterne bis zu 2 Jahre gehalten.....größer sind die aber auch nicht geworden.


----------



## jolantha (26. Jan. 2019)

Danke für Euren Hilfeversuch, das Ding bleibt jetzt solange auf der Fensterbank stehen, bis es tot ist, dann Kompost !!!
@Skadi , 
Deine Orchidee auf dem letzten Bild gefällt mir, tolle Farbe


----------



## jolantha (26. Jan. 2019)

So, jetzt kommt meine Wunderamaryllis 
  Zwei Blütenstiele mit insgessamt 9 Blüten ( 1x4, 1x5 )
Jetzt 4 Wochen später, ausgeblüht, und 1 neuer Blütentrieb


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Jolantha
toll, Deine __ Amaryllis! 
bei mir blühen im Moment die Orchideen sehr schön. Hab nur ein paar Düngestäbchen reingesteckt. war immer der Meinung, die sind nicht so pflegeleicht, 
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha
> toll, Deine __ Amaryllis!



ist doch gar keine Amaryllis was da bei Jolantha blüht.
__ Rittersterne (Hippeastrum-Arten/Hybriden) sind auch nur so viel Amaryllis (Amaryllis belladonna) wie auch die heimische __ Osterglocke und die Küchenzwiebeln/Knoblauch 

die Phalaenopis-Hybriden sind extrem pflegeleicht. Die sind sozusagen das "Unkraut" unter den Orchideen Die "Geburtstagsgeschenke" meiner Mutter stehen jahrelang ohne irgendwelche Pflege (werden nur zu viel gegossen) in trockener Holzofenluft/Heizungsluft in ihrer Küche und schieben immer wieder neue in Laufe der Zeit aber immer kleiner werdende Blütenstiele nach bis dann nach 3-4 Jahren wegen dem "miefenden Rindenmulch im Topf" in der grünen Tonne landen

MfG Frank


----------



## Skadi (28. Jan. 2019)

... Frank du kleiner Miesepeter, musst du uns denn alles madig reden wenn wir uns an den Blüten erfreuen  ... auch wenn es nur eine 08/15 Blume ist ...

... hoffe du verstehst Spaß


----------



## jolantha (28. Jan. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ist doch gar keine __ Amaryllis was da bei Jolantha blüht.


Püh, ist mir doch egal , totzdem blüht sie toll 


Skadi schrieb:


> .. Frank du kleiner Miesepeter,


Skadi, er darf das, so sterben wir wenigstens nicht dumm 


Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hab nur ein paar Düngestäbchen reingesteckt.


Toll, Deine Orchideen, werde ich mir auch mal Düngestäbchen besorgen .
Hab noch einen , der mir Kummer bereitet, meine Asbach-uralter Geldbaum !!
  
Wenn der seine Taler weiter so wegschmeißt, bin ich bald pleite 
Hab ihn schon eingekürzt, weil die Triebe zu lang und schwer waren, aber er schmeißt trotzdem weiter. 
Zu naß ist er nicht 
Frank, erzähl mir, was er hat


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2019)

bei meinnen wurden die Blätter mal komplett abgeworfen weil sie ne ordentliche Frostnacht im Garten mitgemacht hatten.
Ansonsten kenn ich das auch nur von zu nass stehen oder Pilzbefall


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Frank, erzähl mir, was er


Geld sorgen, was sonst. 
Oder Liebeskummer. 

Aber bin ja zum Glück nicht Frank die @Knoblauchkröte


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Jan. 2019)

Ich habe nur eine einsame Insel.





Nein, ein paar andere Blümchen habe ich auch. Soll ich noch ein paar Bilder von Orchideen machen ?


----------



## jolantha (30. Jan. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Soll ich noch ein paar Bilder von Orchideen machen ?


Aber sicher doch. Deine einsame Insel sieht ja wirklich sehr allein gelassen aus 
Schau mal, mein Kaktus, der hat noch jede Menge Familie bei sich bei


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,
auch ich hab meine __ Aloe vera und meinen schönen Geldbaum einfach vergessen und der Frost hat sie erwischt. 
Aber wie ihr seht, sie rappeln sich wieder hoch und treiben aus!  Also Jolantha, vielleicht hilft ein kräftiger Rückschnitt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Jan. 2019)

...dafür wächst die Einblattpflanze wie verrückt.


----------



## jolantha (1. Feb. 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Also Jolantha, vielleicht hilft ein kräftiger Rückschnitt.


Ich glaube, ich trau mich einfach mal, eine Runde Kurzhaarschnitt für den Geldbaum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Deine einsame Insel sieht ja wirklich sehr allein gelassen aus
> Schau mal, mein Kaktus, der hat noch jede Menge Familie bei sich bei
> Anhang anzeigen 205340


Hi Jolantha,

das ist kein Katus (für so was halten es nur die meißten)

das ist ne Euphorbie (__ Wolfsmilch)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2019)

Meine Haken-__ Lilien sind jetzt 4Jahre alt und verblüffen mich immer wieder aufs neue.
Es sind zwar keine direkten Zimmerpflanzen aber das “Gefallen“ reißt nicht ab.
Jetzt blühen sie 3 mal im Jahr, einfach Gigantisch.
Alle 2 Monate wird sie gedüngt von Juli bis Dezember, dann lass ich sie in Ruhe.


----------



## jolantha (2. Feb. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das ist ne Euphorbie (__ Wolfsmilch)


Danke, Frank


samorai schrieb:


> Meine Haken-__ Lilien


Ron, die kenn ich überhaupt nicht, geht die Blüte noch weiter auf ?? Bitte mal zeigen


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2019)

Ist ne Amarylles-Art.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Feb. 2019)

moin zusammen! 

bei mir im Wintergarten blüht auch Einiges :

          bei der letzten Pflanze, ich habe sie als Erdorchidee geschenkt bekommen, gibt es jeden Winter sehr viele Blüten..hier muss man aber sehr genau hinsehen, da sie vor dem hellen Hintergrund am Fenster schwer zu erkennen sind..

mein Aeonium und der australische __ Zylinderputzer blühen auch, die Fotos hab ich vergessen.   wird morgen nachgeholt  

lg Ina


----------



## ina1912 (2. Feb. 2019)

bis morgen noch Orchideenwochen im Rosengut:

                                          

und im helleborus-stauden-himmel war ich auch.... drei davon sind in den Einkaufswagen gehüpft!

        

lg Ina


----------



## samorai (2. Feb. 2019)

Deine Fotos Ina, lassen sofort das Herz höher schlagen bei diesem bescheidenen Käse-Wetter,.  ...... Nebel ......halb Schnee  .......halb Regen.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Feb. 2019)

es war auch ein so schöner zweistündiger einkaufsbummel dort, dass mich draußen das graue Schneegrieseln überhaupt nicht mehr gestört hat  bin immer noch richtig gut drauf!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Feb. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 205358 Anhang anzeigen 205359 Anhang anzeigen 205360 Ist ne Amarylles-Art.



nee Ron,
Hakenlilien(Crinum) sind wie auch __ Narzissen, Lauche, __ Rittersterne, Belladonnalilie (__ Amaryllis belladonna), __ Riemenblatt, ect  nur eine der vielen Gattungen in der Familie Amaryllidaceae

bei mir wuchsen 4 Arten von der Hakenlilien bisher nur submers in den Aquarien
Die früher häufiger als Zwiebeln für Sommerpflanzungen verkauften Crinum moori und Crinum powellii hab ich schon seit rund 20 Jahren hier in meiner Gegend net mehr im Handel gesehen da es mittlerweile überall nur noch ein minimales 0815 Standartsortiment an holländischer Blumenzwiebel-, Gehölz-, Gartenstaudenmassenware in Baumärkten und Gartencentern in rund 80km Umkreis gibt (deswegen muß ich mir meine Pflanzen als Wildpflanzen/wildpflanzenähnlich Liebhaber meißt auch selber aus "gemopsten" Samen selber ziehen (die oft aus unserem BoGa stammen)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (3. Feb. 2019)

Ina, tolle Bilder, Danke dafür !


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Feb. 2019)

Hallo, 
auch wenn wir erst Anfang Februar haben, der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt! Ist zwar keine Zimmerpflanze, aber im Winter muß sie rein und sie treibt aus und blüht sogar schon.  Die Bougainvillae überwintert jetzt schon das 2. Jahr.  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## DbSam (5. Feb. 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Die Bougainvillae überwintert jetzt schon das 2. Jahr.



Die arme ...
Also ich hätte die zwischendrin mal rausgestellt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Feb. 2019)

Hi Carsten  


DbSam schrieb:


> Die arme ...
> Also ich hätte die zwischendrin mal rausgestellt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



guck mal,wie gut es ihr draussen gefällt, und erst den Schmetterlingen 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (6. Feb. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die früher häufiger als Zwiebeln für Sommerpflanzungen verkauften Crinum moori und Crinum powellii hab ich schon seit rund 20 Jahren hier in meiner Gegend net mehr im Handel gesehen da es mittlerweile überall nur noch ein minimales 0815 Standartsortiment



He, Frank meine Haken-Lilie hat unser Ex-Gärtner mal aus Spanien entführt.
Ist kein Kauf aus unserem Land.
Mehr kann ich leider nicht schreiben über die Herkunft.


----------



## jolantha (6. Feb. 2019)

"guck mal,wie gut es ihr draussen gefällt, und erst den Schmetterlingen "

Goldi, so eine hatte ich auch mal, da konnte ich anhand der abgefallenen Blätter durchzählen, wieviele Tage sie bei mir durchgehalten hatte .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Feb. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> "guck mal,wie gut es ihr draussen gefällt, und erst den Schmetterlingen "
> 
> Goldi, so eine hatte ich auch mal, da konnte ich anhand der abgefallenen Blätter durchzählen, wieviele Tage sie bei mir durchgehalten hatte .



Ja, aber tröste Dich. Mir erging es so mit einem schon ziemlich großen __ Oleander, rosa gefüllt. Im Herbst mühsam in den Keller geschleppt und dann die Überraschung im Frühjahr::

Über und über voller ekliger Schildläuse!   Naja, das war's dann. Aber wie sagt man: Schwund muß sein!

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (7. Feb. 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Ja, aber tröste Dich. Mir erging es so mit einem schon ziemlich großen __ Oleander, rosa gefüllt. Im Herbst mühsam in den Keller geschleppt



Mit Schildläusen behaftet muss nicht der Tod sein.
Oleander hält gut und gerne bis -3° C aus, das wiederum aber nicht die Schildläuse.
Zerdrücken mit einem Handschuh geht auch
Bei mir ist es der Creme-farbende Oleander.
Auftretende Schildläuse sind auch ein Resultat von zu warmer Überwinterung.

Trotz alle dem schreib ich ihn nicht gleich ab, da wird ein bisschen gekämpft.


----------



## jolantha (8. Feb. 2019)

Kann ich mir einen __ Oleander auch ganzjährig als Zimmerpflanze hinstellen ? Blüht der dann auch ??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Feb. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Kann ich mir einen __ Oleander auch ganzjährig als Zimmerpflanze hinstellen ? Blüht der dann auch ??


 Hi,

nee, so einfach im dunklen Zimmer vergeilen sonnenliebende "Freilandgehölze"  sehr schnell.

in nen großen Kübel im winters kühlen sehr hellen Wintergarten ginge es (kühle Temperaturen um/< 10 Grad werden benötigt um die Blütenanlagen für den nächsten Sommer zu gewärleisten)


----------



## Skadi (8. Feb. 2019)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinen __ Wandelröschen ( 2 Stämmchen und eine normale im Topf ) die seit letzter Woche "Zimmerpflanzen" sind. Die Pflanzen wollen/sollen ja schon ab Februar heller und wärmer stehen. Habe sie erstmal im Hauswirtschaftsraum/Abstellraum/Rumpelkammer  geparkt. Überwintert haben sie dieses Jahr frostfrei aber im Dunklen ... ging nicht anders. Es scheint ihnen aber nichts ausgemacht zu haben, beim Zurückschneiden zeigte sich dann, das alle Äste noch grün sind.
Bin gespannt wann die Pflanzen austreiben ... 
Wie überwintert ihr denn eure Wandelröschen und habt ihr sie auch schon aus dem Winterschlaf geholt?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Feb. 2019)

Nochmal __ Ritterstern. 
Es gibt ja seit neuestem diese Unsitte, deren Knollen in wasserdichte Häute einzusiegeln.  Dafür wird wohl der Wurzelansatz weggeschnitten, liest man. Jedenfalls hab ich so ein Teil zu Weihnachten vermacht bekommen, von einer Freundin, die sich ihrerseits nicht dagegen wehren konnte. Deren Mutti hat gleich zwei gekauft 
Jedenfalls waren wir einen halben Nachmittag völlig hin und her gerissen zwischen einer derart bodenlosen Barbarei und dem - zugegeben- umwerfend großartigen Samtrot der versiegelten Knolle.

Wie auch immer, sie hat schön geblüht und ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, einen Rettungsversuche zu machen und sie vorsichtig aus der Hülle raus zu operieren. Jetzt sehe ich, dass sie wohl Samen bildet. Hat sie dafür überhaupt noch genug Kraft? Immerhin tröstlich, dass sie sich nicht kampflos killen lässt. 

  

Ich denke, ich probiere die Operation. Hat wer hilfreiche Tipps?


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Feb. 2019)

Dremel


----------



## jolantha (11. Feb. 2019)

Beate, so eine eingeschweißte __ Amaryllis hatte ich noch nicht. Kann man diese Wachsschicht nicht mit einem scharfen Messer einritzen, und dann
abpulen ?


----------



## DbSam (11. Feb. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich probiere die Operation. Hat wer hilfreiche Tipps?


Ja, schiebe mal die Pflanze aus dem Bild und mach nochmal ein Foto von dem Tisch.
Der sieht gut aus. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Feb. 2019)

@Tottoabs 
Mit der kleinen Kreissäge oder wie? 

@ Jolantha
Ich denke, sowas in der Art werde ich versuchen. Ich mag nur manchmal keine Überraschungen. Aber hey, erst schauen, dann heulen 

@ Carsten


DbSam schrieb:


> Ja, schiebe mal die Pflanze aus dem Bild und mach nochmal ein Foto von dem Tisch.


Haha, damit jeder sehen kann, wo sich die Kinder verewigt haben und ich verzweifelt mit Tintenkiller und Holzkitt versuchte, das irgendwie zu beheben 
Aber davon ab, Danke. Ich finde auch, dass es ein sehr schönes und haltbares Möbel ist. War ein Einzelstück von einem damals (ist inzwischen auch ein viertel Jahrhundert her) jungen Talent von Schreiner und ist aus Pappeholz, wenn ichs recht in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## jolantha (12. Feb. 2019)

Nu mach doch mal, möchte gerne wissen, ob du sie gekillt hast


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Feb. 2019)

Operation gelungen, Patient noch recht lebendig.
Positive Überraschungen mag ich ja schon. Z. B. die, dass durch die starke Schrumpfung der Knolle die Wachsschicht etwas eingerissen war
 

und relativ leicht abzulösen war.
 

Drei, vier vital wirkende Wurzelaustriebe kamen auch noch zum Vorschein. Der schwarze Punkt Punkt in der Schnittstelle ist einer von zwei "Einstichen"der Drahthalterung für den Boden, ein stabiler Drahtring, dessen zwei je 1 bis 2 cm lange Enden in die Knolle gebohrt waren. Hielt bombig und ich hoffe, dass die Löcher keine Probleme machen.
 

Am Ende gab's dann erstmal ein Entspannungsbad
in Lehmwasser.
 

Alles in allem sieht's gar nicht so schlimm aus wie ich befürchtet hatte.
Kleiner Wermutstropfen: jetzt wurde der schöne Tisch auch noch durch das örtliche Käseblatt verschandelt.


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2019)

Hi, Beate
gönn ihr jetzt auch noch einen Topf mit Erde , zum weiteraufpäppeln . 
2 Knollen stehen bei mir auch schon ziemlich blattlos rum, eine hat gerade ausgeblüht. 
Ich hoffe, ich bekommen sie gut über den Sommer, und sie treiben dann neu aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Nochmal __ Ritterstern.
> Es gibt ja seit neuestem diese Unsitte, deren Knollen in wasserdichte Häute einzusiegeln.  Dafür wird wohl der Wurzelansatz weggeschnitten, liest man. Jedenfalls hab ich so ein Teil zu Weihnachten vermacht bekommen, von einer Freundin, die sich ihrerseits nicht dagegen wehren konnte. Deren Mutti hat gleich zwei gekauft



Hi,

die werden halt wohl hauptsächlich für den asiatischen und amerikanischen "Wegwerfmarkt" produziert. Durch die Folienummantelung trocken die Zwiebeln net so leicht/schnell aus und nach der Blüte heißts dann "ab in die Tonne". So machen sie dann wenigsten auch keinen Dreck/Arbeit

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Feb. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> gönn ihr jetzt auch noch einen Topf mit Erde , zum weiteraufpäppeln


Ja, bekommt sie, sobald ich heute welche gekauft habe. Ich hatte nämlich gar nichts mehr im Haus. Das Lehmwasser war auch ein bisschen ein Notbehelf. 
Aber im Vergleich zu gestern fühlten sich die Stengel und der Blattaustrieb schön kräftig und straff an. Wachsschicht hin oder her, ich glaube, das Pflänzchen hat in 6 Wochen ohne gießen einen ziemlichen Flüssigkeitsverlust erlitten.

Hi Frank,

das "gefällt mir" gibt's nicht für die Wegwerfproduktion, die du geschildert hast, aber das ist klar, denk ich.
Ok, die Arbeit hab ich ja jetzt. Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, wie geht's jetzt weiter? Warten, bis das Grün verwelkt ist wie bei __ Narzissen oder __ Schneeglöckchen und dann abschneiden? Im Freien auspflanzen ist eher nicht? Also im Topf lassen, und nächsten Winter wächst und blüht sie wieder?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2019)

Hi Beate,

die große Wunde von dem "abrasierten" Wurzelkranz solltest mit Holzkohlepulver jedenfalls gut einstäuben (desinfizieren) bevor die Zwiebel in Erde kommt.

Und am besten auch dafür sorgen das die Zwiebel "luftig" liegt (z.B ne dünne Schicht Blähton direkt um/unter die Zwiebel) damit  die große Wunde wärend des abheilens net dauerhaft mit feuchter Erde Kontakt hat und schneller abtrocken kann, sonst können leicht Fäulniserreger eindringen . Die neuen Wurzeln wachsen auch durch ne dünne luftige Blähtonschicht nach unten in die Erde

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Feb. 2019)

Danke für die Tipps,Frank.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die große Wunde von dem "abrasierten" Wurzelkranz solltest mit Holzkohlepulver jedenfalls gut einstäuben (desinfizieren) bevor die Zwiebel in Erde kommt


jo, eigentlich klar, dass so eine großflächige Wunde Ärger machen kann. 
Das Kohlepulver gibt's im Gartenhandel? Kohlekompretten vom Drogeriemarkt? Oder kann ich da auch ein Stück Grillkohle kleinmörsern? Müsste im Granitmörser eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Feb. 2019)

Äh ja, wer googeln kann....
Jetzt ist sie desinfiziert, drainiert, gestopft, gegossen, und steht hell ohne direkte Sonne auf der Fensterbank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Feb. 2019)

Äh ja, wer googeln kann....
Jetzt ist sie desinfiziert, drainiert, gestopft, gegossen, und steht hell ohne direkte Sonne auf der Fensterbank


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Warten, bis das Grün verwelkt ist wie bei __ Narzissen oder __ Schneeglöckchen und dann abschneiden? I Also im Topf lassen, und nächsten Winter wächst und blüht sie wieder?


Beate, so mache ich das auch. einfach alles verwelken lassen, und nur mäßig gießen. Dann abschneiden . Ab und zu düngen . Nach den Eisheiligen kommen sie im Topf raus, schattig gestellt.
( Gießen nicht vergessen ), Irgendwann im Herbst sollte sie dann anfangen die neue Blüte hochzuschieben, dann darf sie bei mir wieder rein.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Feb. 2019)

Dann stelle ich sie Mitte Mai hinter die tränenden Herzen. Da fällt der Dünger gleich vom Himmel, weil in der Efeuhecke darüber die Spatzen hausen.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Feb. 2019)

Skadi schrieb:


> Wie überwintert ihr denn eure __ Wandelröschen und habt ihr sie auch schon aus dem Winterschlaf geholt?



Hallöchen Skadi,
mein Wandelröschen steht noch immer im hellen Gartenhaus und wird sobald es nachts nicht mehr kälter als 8°C ist rausgestellt.
Jetzt ist es noch ein bisschen frostig mit knapp über 0°C. Es überdauert bereits den 3. Winter und treibt im Gegensatz zu seinen Gewächshauskollegen sehr spät, dafür aber umso schöner wieder aus


----------



## jolantha (26. Feb. 2019)

Zeig euch mal meine Palme ????, die jeden Winter aussieht wie tot, und dann wieder neu sprießt. 
Weiß aber mal wieder nicht, wie sie heißt


----------



## ina1912 (26. Feb. 2019)

Würde das ja von der Wuchsform eher als Farn einstufen...


----------



## Skadi (26. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Ida,
danke für Deine Rückmeldung ...
Ich bin über den Wuchs, bzw. Nichtwuchs meiner __ Wandelröschen recht erstaunt.
Der Busch hat sich in den knappen 3 Wochen seit dem ich sie ins Haus geholt habe echt gut entwickelt ...
  
... bei den Stämmchen tut sich hingehen noch garnichts  ... gaaarnichts ...
Habe diesbezüglich mal gegoogelt, ... erlesen habe ich mir, dass, wenn die Bedingungen der Überwinterung nicht ideal waren, die Wandelröschen wohl recht spät austreiben.
Aber dass das so unterschiedlich ist ... habe nochmal am Stamm gekratz ... grün, also noch am Leben ... ich muss mich wohl noch weiter gedulden ...


----------



## Skadi (27. Feb. 2019)

... update  ... nachdem ich die Wandelröschenstämmchen heute morgen nochmal genaustens unter die Lupe genommen habe, es zeigt sich das erste grün  ... gaaanz kleine Punkte konnte ich erkennen .


----------



## jolantha (27. Feb. 2019)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Würde das ja von der Wuchsform eher als Farn einstufen...


Danke Ina,
jetzt hab ich es gefunden, es ist ein Palmfarn, lagen wir also Beide halbrichtig.
Nun kann ich mal lesen, welche Pflege er wirklich braucht.


----------



## jolantha (19. Apr. 2019)

Hab da mal wieder was, einen __ Drachenbaum ???
Das Ding wächst einfach nur dünn und stakelig in die Höhe. 
Einfach mal halbieren ? Außerdem wüßte ich gerne, wie er richtig heißt.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Apr. 2019)

Hei..ja, einfach abschneiden und unten wieder reinstecken...googel mal Dracena
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2019)

Monika, daß es eine Dracaena ist, weiß ich ,ich hätte aber gerne gewußt, welche !
Bei Google finde ich sie nicht.


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Jolantha,

unsere Kollegin im Büro hat auch so eine Stelze, bis sie Anfing jeglichen Tee nicht mehr ganz auszutrinken, sonder den Rest immer an ihren Baum zu gießen. Bzw die Teebeutel auszuquetschen.
Dann wuchs der innerhalb weniger Jahre so extrem das er heute in einem Botanischen Garten steht und 7m Höhe hat


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2019)

Hi Jolantha,

sämtliche Drachenbäume wachsen erst mal stur nach oben. Verzweigungen gibt's erst wenn sie blühen oder die Triebe gekappt werden


----------



## jolantha (21. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> bis sie Anfing jeglichen Tee nicht mehr ganz auszutrinken, sonder den Rest immer an ihren Baum zu gießen. Bzw die Teebeutel auszuquetschen.


Dann muß es bei mir am Kaffeesatz liegen, meine will auch Himmelsstürmer werden


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Mai 2019)

Und wieder __ Ritterstern...
Erstmal vielen lieben Dank an alle, die mir mit Tipps und Ratschlägen geholfen haben. Die Pflanze hat sich gut erholt und steht seit gestern draußen im Halbschatten.

 

Aber verwelkt ist da gar nix. Passiert das im Herbst? Im Moment steht sie unter dem Vordach, weil's schüttet wie aus Kübeln. Oder kann sie im Sommer Wind und Wetter ab?

P. S. Ja ich weiß, ich hab Miniermotten im __ Geißblatt, nur für den Fall, dass sich wer fragt, was das für komische Blätter links neben dem Ritterstern sind.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Mai 2019)

@jolantha
Das ist eine einfache normale Dracaena fragans.

Deine Pflanze deutlich heller stellen, etwas mehr gießen und düngen. Nur in der Ruhephase (Nov.-März) weniger, Ballen nicht austrocknen lassen. Kannst sie auch nach draußen stellen, da aber dann nicht in die pralle Sonne. Die liebt die Wärme, nicht kühler als 19°.
Kannst sie problemlos abschneiden, die Stücke einfach in den Pflanztopf reinstecken, wachsen und treiben problemlos an/aus.


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Mai 2019)

Hei, meine Amarilis steht jeden Sommer draußen auf dem Balkon im Schatten, ohne Rücksicht auf die Temperatur. Das scheint ihr zu gefallen.
Ab August bekommt sie nixmehr zum saufen und wenns dann deutlich kühler wird..so im Oktober/Nov, bevor es Frost gibt, stell ich sie in den Keller...dann hat sie hoffnungsvollerweise schon keine Blätter mehr. Da lass ich sie dann bei ca. 15° stehen, bis ich denke.soo, jetzt könnte sie weitermachen...hol sie aus der Erde...mach ihr einen neuen Topf zurecht, geb unten 2 Esslöffel Osmocote für Blühpflanzen rein und go... Irgendwann passiert dann das hier:
 
Das ist echt ein riesen Teil und hat viele Tochterzwiebeln...
Ursprünglich hat meine Mutter mir die  vom Keukenhof in Holland mitgebracht...
Die hab ich schon sehr, sehr lange...
Viel Spaß mit Deiner...

Ich mag auch diese Zwergamarilis...aber irgendwie wollen die nicht so wie ich...
Ich behandel die genau gleich..aber es immer schwierig...sie faulen gerne weg..woran das liegt, weiß ich nicht...überzüchtet?
VG Monika




Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Und wieder __ Ritterstern...
> Erstmal vielen lieben Dank an alle, die mir mit Tipps und Ratschlägen geholfen haben. Die Pflanze hat sich gut erholt und steht seit gestern draußen im Halbschatten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 207691
> ...


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2019)

Erst einmal vielen Dank an euch für die Beratung zu meiner Dracaena. Sie kommt jetzt raus, in die Sommerfrische.
Noch darf sie so hoch bleiben. 
@ Monika,
Deine __ Amaryllis ist ja ne Wucht. Meine Knollen haben auch noch alle Blätter. Ich stell sie auch an die frische Luft, irgendwo
in den Schatten . Mal sehn, was dann wird.


----------



## jolantha (26. Mai 2019)

Ich habs getan !
    
Ich hoffe nur, daß abgeschnittene Teil wieder Wurzeln schlägt


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Juli 2019)

@jolantha Wie geht es der Pflanze und dem Steckling denn inzwischen?


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2019)

Moin, Gisela
Prächtig, die Pflanze schlägt an beiden Spitzen neu aus, und die Stecklinge warten im Wasserglas mit 
Wurzeln auf ihren neuen Besitzer.


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2019)

Gerade auf meiner Fensterbank entdeckt : Erste Blüte
  
und für Gisela
  wird Zeit zum Einpflanzen
    Neuaustriebe


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Juli 2019)

Die machen sich richtig klasse, schön kräftig. Freut mich, dass es so toll geklappt hat.

Die Blüte ist toll. Kannst ihr ganz leicht gedüngtes Wasser in die Zisterne geben, das mag sie sehr gerne.


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Kannst ihr ganz leicht gedüngtes Wasser in die Zisterne geben, das mag sie sehr gerne.


Jepp, hab ich schon !


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2020)

Na, jetzt war hier aber lange keiner mehr.
Mein Zitrusbäumchen legt wieder los. Steht immer noch auf der Fensterbank , Südseite 
    
Meine __ Amaryllis habe ich leider nicht wieder zum Blühen bekommen, die stehen alle noch mit Blättern in der Gegend rum, und ziehen die einfach nicht ein .


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Aug. 2020)

Die __ Amaryllis ab Anfang August nicht mehr gießen und in eine dunkle und kühle Ecke stellen und bis November einfach vergessen. Dann neu topfen (ich bin da immer zu faul zu) und ab Dezember anfangen leicht zu gießen, also Substrat nur ganz leicht feucht halten. Ab da dann wieder zimmerwarm und hell stellen.


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Die __ Amaryllis ab Anfang August nicht mehr gießen und in eine dunkle und kühle Ecke stellen


Gisela, hab ich doch letztes Jahr schon versucht, und es hat nicht geklappt.
Ich versuch es jetzt noch mal. Immer noch grüne Blätter vorhanden, die einfach nicht weg wollen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Aug. 2020)

Wenn Du sie ab sofort kühl und dunkel stellst (Keller, ...) und ihr keinen Tropfen Wasser mehr bis Dezember gibst, dann gehen die grünen Blätter sicher weg. In der Ruhezeit kriegt die nix gegossen auch nicht ein bisschen.


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Wenn Du sie ab sofort kühl und dunkel stellst (Keller, ...)


Sorry, bei mir gibt es keinen Keller, und kein kühl und dunkel. Garage ist auch keine Lösung, steht immer offen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Aug. 2020)

Dann stell sie in der Garage in eine Ecke. Kannst sie vielleicht mit einem Karton etwas verdunkeln. Oder halt die kühlste Ecke, die Du bei Euch finden kannst, muss ja kein Keller sein.


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2020)

Gemüsefach im Kühlschrank wäre noch frei, aber da kommt bei mir immer das Bier rein


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Aug. 2020)

Da lass mal lieber das Bier drin, ist besser. (Wäre für die __ Amaryllis eh zu kalt)

Stell die einfach in die kühlste Ecke mit Schatten, die Du findest. Und nicht mehr gießen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2020)

Aber nich bis Dezember vergessen wohin du sie gestellt hast. Und dann eventuell auch noch eine neue kaufen,


----------



## Vogel (23. Sep. 2020)

Ich hatte als Zimmerpflanze mal ein Einblatt. Irgendwann ist es so groß geworden, dass ich es umtopfen musste. Und dann ist es seltsamerweise eingegangen. Jetzt habe ich nur noch einen Wunderstrauch und Bogenhanf. Beide entwickeln sich prächtig


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2020)

Mein Zitrusbäumchen jetzt 
  frisch umgetopft.


----------



## levando (17. Nov. 2020)

Ich möchte Dipladenia Sundaville großziehen. Ich warte auf Ihre Vorschläge.


----------



## Pysur (20. Nov. 2020)

Schöne Pflanzen zeigt ihr da! Ich möchte mich kurz anschließen. In unserem zu Hause wachsen sehr viele Zimmerpflanzen, ich mag es einfach wenn es überall schön grün ist und sich die ein oder andere Blüte zeigt. Unter anderem habe ich ein paar Phalaenopsis Naturformen und deren Primärhybriden zu Hause.

Momentan blühen meine Phal. equestris und die equestris var. alba, sowie deren Primärhybride Phal. Intermedia (aphrodite x equestris) und die Phal. Golden Butterfly (venosa x celebensis)...
         

Ein Schönes Wochenende euch Allen!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Nov. 2020)

ich muß die Tage auch mal an meinen neu "verputzten" Terrarium weitermachen und es "wasserfest" lackieren (damit die Luftfeuchte drin auch deutlich höher als 60% kommt)
Dann sollen da neben einem Mini-Teich mit emers wachsenden __ Aquarienpflanzen auch div. Tropenpflanzen wie z.B. Anthurien, Orchideen, Nepenthes, Tacca, ect. rein.

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (20. Nov. 2020)

@Pysur egal wie die Blümchen heißen, schön sehen sie aus.
Und der Frank erzählt ja nur, gibt aber kaum Bilder Preis


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Nov. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> @Pysur
> Und der Frank erzählt ja nur, gibt aber kaum Bilder Preis



Hi rene,

is ja auch noch lange net soweit.
Hab heute Mittag aber schon mal 3/4 des Terrarieninnenraum mit Klarlack überziehen können, dann war die Dose leer (und die Depressionen und das "bei Dunkelheit nicht mehr Autofahren können" hat heute Nachmittag verhindert sich noch ne neue in der Stadt zu holen)


----------



## troll20 (21. Nov. 2020)

Alles gut Frank,
du weißt doch, mich darf man nicht immer ernst nehmen


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Nov. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Alles gut Frank,
> du weißt doch, mich darf man nicht immer ernst nehmen



Ich weiß es auch!

Du sagtest mal, ja die Goldfische bleiben bei dir im Filterteich und das mit der Vermehrung ist kein Problem.


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich weiß es auch!
> 
> Du sagtest mal, ja die Goldfische bleiben bei dir im Filterteich und das mit der Vermehrung ist kein Problem.



Kleine Schläge auf den Kopf sollen das Denkvermögen erhöhen, eventuell helfen ja große beim Erinnerungsvermögen 
Aber eventuell ist ja @Mathias2508  bereit dir seinen Fischotter dauerhaft auszuleihen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Nov. 2020)

Hi Rene,

die Folie für den Miniteich im Terrarien liegt schon mal bereit (gut das man den 70cm Abschnitt von der Auslegefolie beim Terrariumbau noch net entsorgt hatte. Das Terrie selbst stinkt innerlich,nach dem lacken des Restes heute Morgen jedoch noch ziemlich nach dem Klarlack(die neuen " 30 Jahre alten Werkstattlampen" werden mit der Montage noch 2 Tage warten müssen. Net das Mann beim Einbau wegen den "leckeren" Dämpfe umkippt(morgen sind Daddy und ich eh unterwegs nach Heidelberg um noch ein paar Materialreste der aufgelösten Werkstatt zu dem ehemaligen Kunden, der einen Teil der Maschinen für die "Eigenprodution" übernommen hat auszuliefern. - da kann man auf dem Rückweg mal bei "Sunflower " in FFM verbeischauen was die so an tropischen Zimmerpflanzen haben. User Obi hat pflanzlich schon seit Jahren immer nur des gleiche "Minimalsortiment")

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2020)

Na siehst, geht doch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Nov. 2020)

nach dem lacken sieht man nun erstmals auch so richtig wie schön die vielen Achat-__ Schnecken die Zementverkleidung der Styroporplatten "eingeschleimt und vollgesch...." hatten

morgen muß ich erst mal die Beleuchtung montieren und mir noch nen großen Sack Weißtorf für die "Urwaldbodenerdmischung" die nächsten Tage holen (gibt ja nun auch wieder ordentlich Herbstlaub im Wald zum einarbeiten..) Die 2 mir bei Sunflower in den Wagen gesprungen Juwelorchideen (Ludisia discolor) wollen es als Erdorchidee schön sauer und feucht haben.
Die 3. Orchi war leider (wegen Verwechslung) ein Fehlgriff. Masdevallien stammen zwar aus den Tropenregionen und benötigen eine hohe Luftfeuchte, doch als "Hochgebirgspflanzen" mögen sie es kühler als es in einem Wohnzimmer sein soll.
Später sollen aber noch ein paar andere epiphytische Orchideen ins Becken - muß dafür aber ja auch erst mal im nahen Wald auf "Plündertour an bäuerlichen Holzfällstellen des letzten Jahres" gehen, u.a will ich mich auch mal an Vanda probieren

Foto: eine der beiden Ludisia discolor. Blüht zwar noch net, aber diese Orchidee ist mit ihren dunklen, samtigen Blättern ja auch eher ne Blattschmuckstaude (gibt auch eine Form mit grünen Blättern die weiße Adern tragen). Die weißen Blüten im ährigen Blütenstand sind ziemlich klein.

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Juwelorchideen (Ludisia discolor) wollen es als Erdorchidee schön sauer und feucht haben.


Feucht, bis dir da sicher. Ich meine die müssen nach dem Giesen wieder austrocknen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Nov. 2020)

Hi Torsten,

feucht ist ja nicht nass.

Ludisia discolor hatte ich 2004 - 2006 in meinem damals eigens für Nepenthes gebauten Becken (die beiden 80cm x 80cm "Türen" und deren Alurahmen im jetzigen Holzterrarium sind davon noch die Frontseite Im dauerfeuchten Torf am Boden gingen die damals ab wie Schmidts Katz. Austrocken vertragen sie nicht gut, da werfen sie schnell das Laub ab und auch das Rhizom wird leicht runzelig
Was man so im Internet über ihre Heimatbiotope findet sind feuchte immergrüne Wälder und schattige Gewässerränder

MfG Frank


----------



## siegbert (25. Nov. 2020)

Ich finde Juwelorchideen einfach traumhaft. Leider habe ich mit denen nicht so viel Glück.


----------



## Pysur (25. Nov. 2020)

Die Ludisia hatte ich auch mal, die hat am Schluss den Topf gesprengt und wurde dann einfach zu groß für meine Sammlung - ich habe sie dann an meine Großeltern abgegebn. 

Für Vandeen braucht man auch Platz - zumindest für die mit den großen Blüten. Da hatte ich vor zwei Jahren mal ein Schnäppchen in einem Baumarkt gemacht, sie hing halb vertrocknet bei den Sonderangeboten für 5 € und hatte Milben.. eine Vanda die sonst 40 € kostet.. sie durfte mit nach Hause. Ein bisschen Pflege und die Milben waren weg. Im Sommer hängt sie im __ Wein am Teich, im Winter ist sie natürlich im Haus. Aber auch die wuchert, in eine Glasvase bekommt man die nicht mehr  Masdevalia und Laelia und sind bei mir nichts geworden, seitdem habe ich es auch nicht mehr probiert.

@Knoblauchkröte Ich bin gespannt wie dein Terrarium zum Schluss aussieht und was du da alles rein setzt.  Rein theoretisch kann man ja sehr viele Orchideenarten aufbinden. 

LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2020)

Hi Pysur,

ja, die großblütigen Vanda-Hybriden brauchen Platz, Kumpel hatte mal welche die hatten über 2m lange Luftwurzelfilze  ausgebildet

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Dez. 2020)

Und der Herr sprach: "Es werde Licht"

Lampen sind heute auch eingebaut worden
mußte doch neue "Brunftschreie von Glühbirnen" samt Kästen besorgen/einbauen. Die 30 Jahre alten Lampenkästen der Leuchtstoffröhren aus der Werkstatt waren doch schon zu "Weichmacherfrei" - alle Kunstoffteile darin/daran zerbröselten bei Schraubarbeiten

jetzt kann Mann die Tage mal mit Einrichten weitermachen (wenn sich denn der schei.. Schnee verpißt damit man zum Ästesammeln in den Wald kann)) damit die kleinen Pisser, die schon rumstehen und einem morgen bestimmt auch noch in den Einkaufswagen springen, rein können


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Dez. 2020)

Schick. Tür oder Schiebescheibe?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Dez. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schick. Tür oder Schiebescheibe?



Hi Torsten,

weder noch,

2  80cm x 80cm "Tupperdeckel" die einfach in den Alurahmen gedrückt werden. Hält schon 16 Jahre

bin jetzt nur am Überlegen ob ich den Miniteich aus dem vor 4,5 Jahren, beim Bau übriggebliebenen Folienrest der Bodenwanne bastel, oder ob ich net doch einen kleinen PE-Fertigteich einsetzen sollte

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Dez. 2020)

Hast du eine Folie die in den ganzen Kasten passt?
Dann würde ich die nutzen und die an allen Seitenwänden fest machen.
Was soll zum modulieren unter die Folie?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Dez. 2020)

Hi Torsten,

das Terrarium selbst ist ja schon 4,5 Jahre alt und so hoch wie die USB-Platte unter dem Alurahmen der Front mit Folie ausgekleidet und darunter Styropor (ohne "wasserdichte Versiegelung" hätte man ja auch vorher keine dicke Schicht feuchte Blumenerde reinkippen können die die Feuerskinke durchtauchen wollen (und die Achatschnecken 10.000 Eier vergraben konnten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Pysur (4. Dez. 2020)

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das dann fertig aussieht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2020)

Pysur schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das dann fertig aussieht



da bin ich auch mal gespannt.
Ich weiß zwar über Pflanzen sehr gut bescheid, aber "stylistisch" bin ich ziemlich unbegabt

war vorhin mal am Waldrand unterwegs was holziges (lose Baumstubben) zu suchen. Mehr als eine Schubkarre voll Reste von nem Apfelbaum (die wohl  mal wieder einer unserer Ex-Landwirte illegal am Waldrand abgekippt hat) war aber net zu finden bei der Nässe - haben aber wenigstens rauhe Rinde wo sich Philodendren ect. festhalten können. Morgen erst mal mit dem Kärcher drüber um einige Schimmelstellen von draufliegenden Laub/Gras loszuwerden

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Dez. 2020)

Pflanzen haben sich seit letzten Dienstag ja schon einige in meinem Wohnzimmer "eingefunden"

Dendrobium phalaenosis-Hybriden
Ludisia discolor
Syngonium podophyllum
Masdevallia
Chlorophytum comosum 
Castanospermum australe
Anthurium andraeanum-Hybride (die jahrelang im Wohnzimmer der Senioren rumkümmerte)
Heliconia psittacorum
Miltonia
kleine __ Bromelien
Philodendron scandens
Spathiphyllum wallisi
Calathea zebrina
Monstera obliqua
Hippeastrum striatum (werde mal einige der Zwiebeln dieser kleinen Wildart testweise  ins Terrarium einsetzen da sie ja aus Ost- und Südbrasiliens tropischen Gebiete kommt. Sie wächst bei mir nämlich __ immergrün, wenn das rausstellen im Frühjahr net das im Winterquatier gebildetet Laub zerstört)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Dez. 2020)

die Tage wurde mal wieder ein bisel am Terri gewurschtelt

leider ist es nach "Hintergrund"Bepflanzung doch zu klein um einen größeren Miniteich einzubauen - einige Pflanzen stehen ja auch noch im Zimmer rum, auch wenn die meißten als Epiphyten noch in Hasendrahtkörbchen kommen werden


----------



## troll20 (10. Dez. 2020)

Cool 
Ist Bild 4 etwas heimisches?
Sieht zumindest verdammt nach einer Pflanze aus meinem Garten aus, die bis dieses Jahr immer wieder kam. Nur so auffällig große Blüten hatte sie nicht


----------



## Knipser (10. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Tage wurde mal wieder ein bisel am Terri gewurschtelt
> 
> leider ist es nach "Hintergrund"Bepflanzung doch zu klein um einen größeren Miniteich einzubauen - einige Pflanzen stehen ja auch noch im Zimmer rum, auch wenn die meißten als Epiphyten noch in Hasendrahtkörbchen kommen werden
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 220789 Anhang anzeigen 220790 Anhang anzeigen 220791 Anhang anzeigen 220792 Anhang anzeigen 220793 Anhang anzeigen 220794 Anhang anzeigen 220795


Sehr schön. Willi


----------



## jolantha (10. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ist Bild 4 etwas heimisches?


Könnte eine Tradeskantie sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher
Eine von denen Tradeskantien


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Dez. 2020)

Hi Rene,

auf Bild 4 das ist ne Ludisia dicolor (Juwelorchidee), ne sich schnell ausbreitende kleinblütige Erdorchidee aus dem tropischen Asien


----------



## troll20 (11. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Rene,
> 
> auf Bild 4 das ist ne Ludisia dicolor (Juwelorchidee), ne sich schnell ausbreitende kleinblütige Erdorchidee aus dem tropischen Asien
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 220796


okay, das ist sie dann wohl eher nicht. mal sehen ob sie jemals bei mir wieder kommt nach der großartig angeordneten Rodung durch das BA.
Dann kann ich ja mal Bilder machen. Oder hatte ich das evtl. schon mal


----------



## jolantha (12. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> auf Bild 4 das ist ne Ludisia dicolor (Juwelorchidee), ne sich schnell ausbreitende kleinblütige Erdorchidee aus dem tropischen Asien


Na, noch falscher kann man dann ja nicht liegen, als ich, mit meiner Vermutung.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,
immer um diese Zeit fangen die Orchideen wunderschön an zu blühen.
Mal was Schönes in dieser Zeit!
Schönen 3. Advent 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Dez. 2020)

gestern heiß es für einige Epiphyten schon mal

"husch husch ins Körbchen" (gut das Mann soviel durch die sommerliche Trockenzeit der letzten beiden Sommer viel abgestorbenes Sphagnum in seinem Moorbeet hat)

seitlich werde ich, wenn die Kindel an der Grünlilie noch etwas kräftiger geworden sind, noch welche davon zwischen den Hasendraht stecken


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Dez. 2020)

so,  einen kleinen Teich im Terrarium hats heute doch noch gegeben sodaß die 3 noch vorhandenen dicken alten "Grinsbacken" auch mal "schwimmen" können (der muß aber noch "fertiggestellt" werden)

das innerliche lakieren hat der Luftfeuchte zumindest gut geholfen. Vorher kam das Terrium kaum auf 60%, gestern stand das neue Hygrometer auf 95% Luftfeuchte

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (17. Dez. 2020)

Bei mir haben sich aus einem Orchideenableger neue Blüten geschoben


----------



## Pysur (22. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> gestern heiß es für einige Epiphyten schon mal
> 
> "husch husch ins Körbchen" (gut das Mann soviel durch die sommerliche Trockenzeit der letzten beiden Sommer viel abgestorbenes Sphagnum in seinem Moorbeet hat)
> 
> ...



Das sieht ja mal super aus, hast die Orchis auch schön aufgebunden wie ich sehe. Bei der Miltonia bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie sie sich im Terrarium hält. Bei mir hat sie die fehlende Luftfeuchte mit Knitterwuchs quittiert, neue Blüten sind dann ebenfalls an den knittrigen Blättern gescheitert so dass ich mich recht schnell von dieser Orchideenart getrennt habe. Bei dir sollte sie ja aber genügend Luftfeuchtigkeit abbekommen, von daher Daumen hoch! Sphagnum mische ich meiner Orchideenerde auch bei, das Zeug ist super.


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2021)

Neue Orchideenblüte, von alleine gekommen 
 .


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2022)

Mein Weihnachtsstern gibt einfach nicht auf.


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2022)

Meine Orchideen sind auch wieder da. Küchenfenster Nordseite
 
und meine Aechmea schiebt ein Blüte.


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2022)

3 meiner überall rumstehenden Orchideen blühen auch wieder neu


----------

